# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 Micro-Box Team Products 释享饲 :  5 September 2016 16 Micro-Box A.I.O NEW (All In One) V4.0.0.7 UPDATE CODE CALCULATOR

## mohamed73

*5 September 2016 16 Micro-Box A.I.O NEW (All In One) V4.0.0.7 UPDATE CODE CALCULATOR by IMEI*     *UPDATE ALCATEL CODE CALCULATOR by IMEI with NEW MODELS for FREE:*  *- OT-4017S, 
- OT-5045I, 
- OT-VFD100 
+ addded more than 1000 NEW PROVIDER IDs!*   *UPDATE CODE CALCULATOR by IMEI with NEW MODEL using special credits:*  *- TELE2 MIDI - WORLD FIRST !* *- SENSEIT A109 - WORLD FIRST !* 
Price for 1 IMEI: 1 SPECIAL CREDIT! / Delivery time: INSTANT!  
LINKS : 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]    *PLEASE LOOK OUR LAST NEWS :*   *10 YEARS ANNIVERSARY PRICES :*  10 YEARS = 10 WEEKS OF PROMOTION !!  *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]*  *HTC PRO 2 Become STANDALONE :*   *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]*  
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]   
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]

----------


## mohamed73

DONT FORGET !!!       
                ----              ----              ----               ----              ----              ----              ----               ----              ----              ----              ----               ----              ----              ----              ----               ----              ----              ----              ----     *
Dear MICRO-BOX users  
for our 10 YEARS ANNIVERSARY !!!! 
we will offer you the BEST PRICE EVER MADE !*    *10 YEARS = 10 WEEKS OF PROMOTION !!*  
MICROBOX FULL ACTIVATED - *100 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
MICRO-DONGLE - *50 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
HTC PRO 2 CABLE - *30 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
HTC     - *10 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
Alcatel - *10 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
LG/ZTE  - *10 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
BB      - *10 Euros*   &   BB MEP0 - *10 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
Sagem/SE - *10 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
1y Supp - *10 Euros*  &   2y Supp - *20 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
1y FULL - *50 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
MAGMA - *50 Usd*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
INFINITY - *50 Usd*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
SLBOX - BASIC *20 Euros*   &   FULL *50 Euros*
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]   
BR
Julvir 
NB : LIMITED OFFER !! 10 WEEKS ONLY

----------


## mohamed73

*ot-1035x*
  Code: *pids:* 2apmpt1,2bpmpt1,2cpmpt1,2dpmpt1,2epmpt1 *secro:* x2a1tcp0ay00  *ot-2004c*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalpk1,2apmpt1,2balpk1,2bpmpt1,2calpk1,2cpmpt1 *secro:* x7c3qcp0as00,x7c3qj40as00  *ot-2012g*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalit1,2apmpt1,2balit1,2bpmpt1,2calit1,2cpmpt1,2dalit1,2dpmpt1,2ealit1,2epmpt1 *secro:* x5d3kcp0as00,x5d3lad3as00  *ot-4003a*
  Code: *pids:* 2atlcl1,2btlcl1,2dtlcl1,2etlcl1,2ftlcl1,2gtlcl1,2htlcl1 *secro:* x5b0q100az1a  *ot-4009a*
  Code: *pids:* 2aeecl1,2aeepe1,2amvbo1,2atlcl1,2atlpe3,2aufmx1,2beecl1,2beepe1,2bmvbo1,2btlcl1 2btlpe3,2btlpe3,2bufmx1,2deecl1,2deepe1,2dmvbo1,2dtlcl1,2dtlpe3,2dufmx1,2eeecl1 2eeepe1,2eeepe1,2emvbo1,2etlcl1,2etlpe3,2eufmx1,2feecl1,2feepe1,2fmvbo1,2ftlcl1 2ftlmx2,2ftlmx2,2ftlpe3,2fufmx1 *secro:* x4b0md00az10,x4b0of00az20,x4b0p500az20,x4b0pg00az10,x4b0ph00az10,x4b0q200az10,x4b0qs00az10  *ot-4009e*
  Code: *pids:* 2atlbr1,2btlbr1,2dtlbr1,2etlbr1,2ftlbr1 *secro:* x4b0qp03az20  *ot-4013d*
  Code: *pids:* 2aatgh1,2batgh1,2catgh1,2datgh1,2eatgh1,2fatgh1,2gatgh1 *secro:* x5b0dw00az2d  *ot-4013m*
  Code: *pids:* 2aavco3,2aavec3,2bavco3,2bavec3,2davco3,2davec3,2eavco3,2eavec3,2favco3,2favec3 2gavco3,2gavco3,2gavec3 *secro:* x5b0p200az1m,x5b0pj00az1m  *ot-4017a*
  Code: *pids:* 2aavdo3,2aavhn1,2bavdo3,2bavhn1,2cavdo3,2cavhn1,2davdo3,2davhn1,2eavdo3,2eavhn1 *secro:* xbl0nk01az10,xbl0nt00az10  *ot-4017d*
  Code: *pids:* 2aaleu1,2avdfj1,2baleu1,2bvdfj1,2caleu1,2cvdfj1,2daleu1,2dvdfj1,2ealeu1,2evdfj1 *secro:* xbl0ha00az20,xbl0kc01az20  *ot-4017f*
  Code: *pids:* 2aoibr2,2atibr2,2boibr2,2btibr2,2coibr2,2ctibr2,2doibr2,2dtibr2,2eoibr2,2etibr2 *secro:* xbl0mj04az20,xbl0py04az20  *ot-4017s*
  Code: *pids:* 2argdo3,2brgdo3,2crgdo3 *secro:* xbl0nj01az10  *ot-4017x*
  Code: *pids:* 2aamma1,2aatmg1,2ac9pc1,2bamma1,2batmg1,2bc9pc1,2camma1,2catmg1,2cc9pc1,2damma1 2datmg1,2datmg1,2dc9pc1,2eamma1,2eatmg1,2ec9pc1 *secro:* xbl0c400az10,xbl0dy00az10,xbl0oz00az10  *ot-4027a*
  Code: *pids:* 2atlmx2,2btlmx2,2ctlmx2,2dtlmx2,2etlmx2,2ftlmx2,2gtlmx2,2htlmx2,2jtlmx2,2ktlmx2 *secro:* x6d0p501az10  *ot-4034a*
  Code: *pids:* 2aavec3,2atsau2,2atsau3,2bavec3,2btsau2,2btsau3,2ftsau2,2ftsau3 *secro:* x3d0ot01bs10,x3d0pj00bs10,x3d0wt01bs10  *ot-4034d*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalge1,2aalin1,2aaltm1,2avnrs1,2balge1,2balin1,2baltm1,2bvnrs1,2calge1,2calin1 2caltm1,2caltm1,2cvnrs1,2dalge1,2dalin1,2daltm1,2dvnrs1,2ealge1,2ealin1,2ealtm1 2evnrs1,2evnrs1,2galge1,2galin1,2galtm1,2gvnrs1,2jalge1,2jalin1,2jaltm1,2jvnrs1 *secro:* x3d0ej00bs20,x3d0h506bs20,x3d0ki00bs20,x3d0vt02bs20  *ot-4034e*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalth1,2balth1,2calth1,2cdhmy1,2ealth1,2edhmy1,2galth1,2gdhmy1,paavbr1,paoibr1 pbalbr1,pbalbr1,pbavbr1,pboibr1 *secro:* x3d0bq00bs20,x3d0ge01bs20,x3d0kv00bs20,x3d0mj05bs20,x3d0pz01bs20  *ot-4034f*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalae1,2aalap1,2aalav1,2aaldz1,2aalpk1,2balae1,2balap1,2balav1,2baldz1,2balpk1 2calae1,2calae1,2calap1,2calav1,2caldz1,2calpk1,2falae1,2falap1,2falav1,2faldz1 2falpk1,2falpk1,2galae1,2galap1,2galav1,2galdz1,2galpk1 *secro:* x3d0hm02bs20,x3d0v401bs20  *ot-4034m*
  Code: *pids:* 2crgte3,2drgte3 *secro:* x3d0x104bs10  *ot-4034n*
  Code: *pids:* 2argwa3,2brgwa3,2crgsn3,2crgwa3,2crgwb3,2hrgwa3 *secro:* x3d0d100bs20,x3d0d202bs20,x3d0sn02bs20  *ot-4034x*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalhu1,2abama1,2ae8gb1,2ae8gbk,2apmpt1,2atbgr1,2atmst1,2balhu1,2bbama1,2be8gb1 2be8gbk,2be8gbk,2bpmpt1,2btbgr1,2btmst1,2calhu1,2cbama1,2ce8gb1,2ce8gbk,2cpmpt1 2ctbgr1,2ctbgr1,2ctmst1,2dalhu1,2dbama1,2de8gb1,2de8gbk,2dpmpt1,2dtbgr1,2dtmst1 2ealhu1,2ealhu1,2ebama1,2ee8gb1,2ee8gbk,2epmpt1,2etbgr1,2etmst1,2galhu1,2gbama1 2ge8gb1,2ge8gb1,2ge8gbk,2gpmpt1,2gtbgr1,2gtmst1,2jalhu1,2jbama1,2je8gb1,2je8gbk 2jpmpt1,2jpmpt1,2jtbgr1,2jtmst1 *secro:* x3d0aq00bs10,x3d0ce00bs10,x3d0cp01bs10,x3d0cq00bs10,x3d0cs00bs10,x3d0es00bs10,x3d0jd00bs10  *ot-5010d*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalaz1,2aalbd1,2aalby1,2aale31,2aalgb1,2aalge1,2aalid1,2aalru1,2aaltm1,2aalua1 2balaz1,2balaz1,2balbd1,2balby1,2bale31,2balgb1,2balge1,2balid1,2balru1,2baltm1 2balua1,2balua1,2calaz1,2calbd1,2calby1,2cale31,2calgb1,2calge1,2calid1,2calru1 2caltm1,2caltm1,2calua1,2dalaz1,2dalbd1,2dalbn1,2dalby1,2dale11,2dale31,2dalgb1 2dalge1,2dalge1,2dalid1,2dalie1,2dalin1,2dalmy1,2dalnd1,2dalru1,2daltm1,2dalua1 2dalwe1,2dalwe1,2dvnrs1,2falaz1,2falbd1,2falbn1,2falby1,2fale11,2fale31,2falgb1 2falge1,2falge1,2falid1,2falie1,2falin1,2falmy1,2falnd1,2falru1,2faltm1,2falua1 2falwe1,2falwe1,2fvnrs1,2galaz1,2galbd1,2galby1,2gale31,2galgb1,2galge1,2galid1 2galru1,2galru1,2galtm1,2galua1,2halaz1,2halbd1,2halby1,2hale31,2halgb1,2halge1 2halid1,2halid1,2halru1,2haltm1,2halua1,2jalaz1,2jalbd1,2jalby1,2jale31,2jalgb1 2jalge1,2jalge1,2jalid1,2jalru1,2jaltm1,2jalua1,2oalaz1,2oalbd1,2oalby1,2oale31 2oalgb1,2oalgb1,2oalge1,2oalid1,2oalru1,2oaltm1,2oalua1,2talaz1,2talbd1,2talby1 2tale31,2tale31,2talgb1,2talge1,2talid1,2talru1,2taltm1,2talua1,2ualaz1,2ualbd1 2ualby1,2ualby1,2uale31,2ualgb1,2ualge1,2ualid1,2ualru1,2ualtm1,2ualua1,2valaz1 2valbd1,2valbd1,2valby1,2vale31,2valgb1,2valge1,2valid1,2valru1,2valtm1,2valua1 *secro:* x5e0a400bs20,x5e0a601bs20,x5e0bw01bs20,x5e0ee00bs20,x5e0h503bs20,x5e0he01bs20,x5e0hn02bs20,x5e0ki00bs20,x5e0kw00bs20 x5e0kw00bs20,x5e0l501bs20,x5e0lr00bs20,x5e0ls01bs20,x5e0lt00bs20,x5e0lz01bs20,x5e0rb00bs20,x5e0se01bs20,x5e0vt01bs20 x5e0vt01bs20,x5e0vz00bs20  *ot-5010e*
  Code: *pids:* 2dalph1,2falph1,2kalph1,2lalph1,2malph1 *secro:* x5e0bf02bs20  *ot-5010g*
  Code: *pids:* 2aavsv1,2argdo1,2atgmx1,2awcdo1,2bavsv1,2brgdo1,2btgmx1,2bwcdo1,2cavsv1,2crgdo1 2ctgmx1,2ctgmx1,2cwcdo1,2davco3,2davsv1,2deecl1,2drgdo1,2dtgmx1,2dtlmx2,2dwcdo1 2favco3,2favco3,2favsv1,2feecl1,2frgdo1,2ftgmx1,2ftlmx2,2fwcdo1,2gavsv1,2grgdo1 2gtgmx1,2gtgmx1,2gwcdo1,2havsv1,2hrgdo1,2htgmx1,2hwcdo1,2javsv1,2jrgdo1,2jtgmx1 2jwcdo1,2jwcdo1,2kavco3,2kavsv1,2keecl1,2krgdo1,2ktgmx1,2ktlmx2,2kwcdo1,2lavco3 2lavsv1,2lavsv1,2leecl1,2lrgdo1,2ltgmx1,2ltlmx2,2lwcdo1,2mavco3,2mavsv1,2meecl1 2mrgdo1,2mrgdo1,2mtgmx1,2mtlmx2,2mwcdo1,2oavsv1,2orgdo1,2otgmx1,2owcdo1,2tavsv1 2trgdo1,2trgdo1,2ttgmx1,2twcdo1,2uavsv1,2urgdo1,2utgmx1,2uwcdo1,2vavsv1,2vrgdo1 2vtgmx1,2vtgmx1,2vwcdo1 *secro:* x5e0mv00bs10,x5e0nh03bs10,x5e0nj00bs10,x5e0nl03bs10,x5e0oy03bs10,x5e0p504bs10,x5e0pg00bs10  *ot-5010s*
  Code: *pids:* 2aufmx1,2bufmx1,2cufmx1,2d1wcl1,2davcl3,2dufmx1,2f1wcl1,2favcl3,2fufmx1,2gufmx1 2hufmx1,2hufmx1,2jufmx1,2k1wcl1,2kavcl3,2kufmx1,2l1wcl1,2lavcl3,2lufmx1,2m1wcl1 2mavcl3,2mavcl3,2mufmx1,2oufmx1,2tufmx1,2uufmx1,2vufmx1 *secro:* x5e0mg07bs10,x5e0of01bs10,x5e0pf01bs10  *ot-5010u*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalae1,2aalap1,2aalav1,2aaldz1,2aalpk1,2aalxa1,2argvu1,2balae1,2balap1,2balav1 2baldz1,2baldz1,2balpk1,2balxa1,2brgvu1,2calae1,2calap1,2calav1,2caldz1,2calpk1 2calxa1,2calxa1,2crgvu1,2dalae1,2dalap1,2dalav1,2daldz1,2dalpk1,2dalxa1,2drgvu1 2falae1,2falae1,2falap1,2falav1,2faldz1,2falpk1,2falxa1,2frgvu1,2galae1,2galap1 2galav1,2galav1,2galdz1,2galpk1,2galxa1,2grgvu1,2halae1,2halap1,2halav1,2haldz1 2halpk1,2halpk1,2halxa1,2hrgvu1,2jalae1,2jalap1,2jalav1,2jaldz1,2jalpk1,2jalxa1 2jrgvu1,2jrgvu1,2oalae1,2oalap1,2oalav1,2oaldz1,2oalpk1,2oalxa1,2orgvu1,2talae1 2talap1,2talap1,2talav1,2taldz1,2talpk1,2talxa1,2trgvu1,2ualae1,2ualap1,2ualav1 2ualdz1,2ualdz1,2ualpk1,2ualxa1,2urgvu1,2valae1,2valap1,2valav1,2valdz1,2valpk1 2valxa1,2valxa1,2vrgvu1 *secro:* x5e0hm01bs20,x5e0v401bs20

----------


## mohamed73

*ot-5010x*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalap1,2aalcz1,2ac9pc1,2atbgr1,2atnhu1,2balap1,2balcz1,2bc9pc1,2btbgr1,2btnhu1 2calap1,2calap1,2calcz1,2cc9pc1,2ctbgr1,2ctnhu1,2dalap1,2dalcz1,2daleu1,2dalgb1 2dc9pc1,2dc9pc1,2ds7ba1,2ds7rs1,2dtbgr1,2dtmcv1,2dtmst1,2dtnhu1,2dtwie1,2dvdmk1 2dvihi1,2dvihi1,2dvnhr1,2dvrgb1,2falap1,2falcz1,2faleu1,2falgb1,2fc9pc1,2fs7ba1 2fs7rs1,2fs7rs1,2ftbgr1,2ftmcv1,2ftmst1,2ftnhu1,2ftwie1,2fvdmk1,2fvihi1,2fvnhr1 2fvrgb1,2fvrgb1,2galap1,2galcz1,2gc9pc1,2gtbgr1,2gtnhu1,2halap1,2halcz1,2hc9pc1 2htbgr1,2htbgr1,2htnhu1,2jalap1,2jalcz1,2jc9pc1,2jtbgr1,2jtnhu1,2oalap1,2oalcz1 2oc9pc1,2oc9pc1,2otbgr1,2otnhu1,2talap1,2talcz1,2tc9pc1,2ttbgr1,2ttnhu1,2ualap1 2ualcz1,2ualcz1,2uc9pc1,2utbgr1,2utnhu1,2valap1,2valcz1,2vc9pc1,2vtbgr1,2vtnhu1 *secro:* x5e0aa00bs10,x5e0ae00bs10,x5e0at01bs10,x5e0bm00bs10,x5e0ca00bs10,x5e0cd03bs10,x5e0cg01bs10,x5e0cp00bs10,x5e0cs00bs10 x5e0cs00bs10,x5e0cv00bs10,x5e0ek00bs10,x5e0el00bs10,x5e0er02bs10,x5e0ev00bs10,x5e0oz00bs10,x5e0wv00bs10  *ot-5015d*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalaz1,2balaz1,2calaz1,2dalaz1,2ealaz1,2falaz1 *secro:* x1a0lz00bv20  *ot-5015x*
  Code: *pids:* 2arggf2,2arggp2,2argmq2,2brggf2,2brggp2,2brgmq2,2crggf2,2crggp2,2crgmq2,2drggf2 2drggp2,2drggp2,2drgmq2,2erggf2,2erggp2,2ergmq2,2frggf2,2frggp2,2frgmq2 *secro:* x1a0cp00bv10,x1a0cw00bv10  *ot-5017a*
  Code: *pids:* 2avdfj1,2bvdfj1,2cvdfj1,2dvdfj1,2evdfj1,2fvdfj1,2hvdfj1,aaofar1,abofar1,acofar1 adofar1,adofar1,aeofar1,afofar1 *secro:* x1b0gp00bp10,x1b0ot01bp10  *ot-5045a*
  Code: *pids:* 2aavco3,2aavec3,2ac9jmd,2ac9pc1,2acijm1,2argdo1,2atgmx3,2ative1,2atlco1,2bavco3 2bavec3,2bavec3,2bc9jmd,2bc9pc1,2bcijm1,2brgdo1,2btgmx3,2btive1,2btlco1,2cavco3 2cavec3,2cavec3,2cc9jmd,2cc9pc1,2ccijm1,2crgdo1,2ctgmx3,2ctive1,2ctlco1,2davco3 2davec3,2davec3,2dc9jmd,2dc9pc1,2dcijm1,2drgdo1,2dtgmx3,2dtive1,2dtlco1,2eavco3 2eavec3,2eavec3,2ec9jmd,2ec9pc1,2ecijm1,2ergdo1,2etgmx3,2etive1,2etlco1,2gavco3 2gavec3,2gavec3,2gc9jmd,2gc9pc1,2gcijm1,2grgdo1,2gtgmx3,2gtive1,2gtlco1,2havco3 2havec3,2havec3,2hc9jmd,2hc9pc1,2hcijm1,2hrgdo1,2htgmx3,2htive1,2htlco1,2javco3 2javec3,2javec3,2jc9jmd,2jc9pc1,2jcijm1,2jrgdo1,2jtgmx3,2jtive1,2jtlco1,2kavco3 2kavec3,2kavec3,2kc9jmd,2kc9pc1,2kcijm1,2krgdo1,2ktgmx3,2ktive1,2ktlco1 *secro:* x7e0mv00bp10,x7e0nd04bp10,x7e0nf02bp10,x7e0nh00bp10,x7e0nj01bp10,x7e0op00bp10,x7e0oz00bp10,x7e0pj01bp10,x7e0pu01bp10  *ot-5045d*
  Code: *pids:* 2aaldz1,2aale11,2aalnd1,2aalth1,2aalwe1,2abgge1,2abgru1,2abyfr1,2aogtn3,2argwa1 2baldz1,2baldz1,2bale11,2balnd1,2balth1,2balwe1,2bbgge1,2bbgru1,2bbyfr1,2bogtn3 2brgwa1,2brgwa1,2caldz1,2cale11,2calnd1,2calth1,2calwe1,2cbgge1,2cbgru1,2cbyfr1 2cogtn3,2cogtn3,2crgwa1,2daldz1,2dale11,2dalnd1,2dalth1,2dalwe1,2dbgge1,2dbgru1 2dbyfr1,2dbyfr1,2dogtn3,2drgwa1,2faldz1,2fale11,2falnd1,2falth1,2falwe1,2fbgge1 2fbgru1,2fbgru1,2fbyfr1,2fogtn3,2frgwa1,2kaldz1,2kale11,2kalnd1,2kalth1,2kalwe1 2kbgge1,2kbgge1,2kbgru1,2kbyfr1,2kogtn3,2krgwa1,2laldz1,2lale11,2lalnd1,2lalth1 2lalwe1,2lalwe1,2lbgge1,2lbgru1,2lbyfr1,2logtn3,2lrgwa1,2maldz1,2male11,2malnd1 2malth1,2malth1,2malwe1,2mbgge1,2mbgru1,2mbyfr1,2mogtn3,2mrgwa1,2naldz1,2nale11 2nalnd1,2nalnd1,2nalth1,2nalwe1,2nbgge1,2nbgru1,2nbyfr1,2nogtn3,2nrgwa1 *secro:* x7e0a402bp20,x7e0bq00bp20,x7e0cc01bp20,x7e0ck00bp20,x7e0cy03bp20,x7e0dj01bp20,x7e0hm01bp20,x7e0l502bp20,x7e0og01bp20 x7e0og01bp20,x7e0vz01bp20  *ot-5045g*
  Code: *pids:* 2a1wcl1,2aavpe3,2atlcl1,2b1wcl1,2bavpe3,2btlcl1,2c1wcl1,2cavpe3,2ctlcl1,2d1wcl1 2davpe3,2davpe3,2dtlcl1,2e1wcl1,2eavpe3,2etlcl1,2g1wcl1,2gavpe3,2gtlcl1,2h1wcl1 2havpe3,2havpe3,2htlcl1,2j1wcl1,2javpe3,2jtlcl1,2k1wcl1,2kavpe3,2ktlcl1 *secro:* x7e0mg04bp10,x7e0ph06bp10,x7e0pm03bp10  *ot-5045i*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalus1,2palus1 *secro:* x7e0ue00bp20  *ot-5045j*
  Code: *pids:* paalbr1,paavbr1,pbalbr1,pbavbr1,pcalbr1,pcavbr1,pdalbr1,pdavbr1,pealbr1,peavbr1 pgalbr1,pgalbr1,pgavbr1,phalbr1,phavbr1,pjalbr1,pjavbr1,pkalbr1,pkavbr1 *secro:* x7e0ge03bp20,x7e0pz02bp20  *ot-5045t*
  Code: *pids:* 2a2ymy1,2aalmy1,2b2ymy1,2balmy1,2c2ymy1,2calmy1,2h2ymy1,2halmy1,2k2ymy1,2kalmy1 2p2ymy1,2p2ymy1,2palmy1 *secro:* x7e0k200bp20,x7e0k300bp20  *ot-5045x*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalgb1,2aalie1,2aalnd1,2ae8gb1,2ae8gbk,2amwie1,2aobgb2,2aobgbk,2apwgb1,2apwgbk 2argwc3,2argwc3,2atbal1,2atbcz1,2atbhr1,2atbme1,2atbmk1,2atbro1,2atiit1,2balgb1 2balie1,2balie1,2balnd1,2be8gb1,2be8gbk,2bmwie1,2bobgb2,2bobgbk,2bpwgb1,2bpwgbk 2brgwc3,2brgwc3,2btbal1,2btbcz1,2btbhr1,2btbme1,2btbmk1,2btbro1,2btiit1,2calgb1 2calie1,2calie1,2calnd1,2ce8gb1,2ce8gbk,2cmwie1,2cobgb2,2cobgbk,2cpwgb1,2cpwgbk 2crgwc3,2crgwc3,2ctbal1,2ctbcz1,2ctbhr1,2ctbme1,2ctbmk1,2ctbro1,2ctiit1,2dalgb1 2dalie1,2dalie1,2dalnd1,2de8gb1,2de8gbk,2dmwie1,2dobgb2,2dobgbk,2dpwgb1,2dpwgbk 2drgwc3,2drgwc3,2dtbal1,2dtbcz1,2dtbhr1,2dtbme1,2dtbmk1,2dtbro1,2dtiit1,2falgb1 2falie1,2falie1,2falnd1,2fe8gb1,2fe8gbk,2fmwie1,2fobgb2,2fobgbk,2fpwgb1,2fpwgbk 2frgwc3,2frgwc3,2ftbal1,2ftbcz1,2ftbhr1,2ftbme1,2ftbmk1,2ftbro1,2ftiit1,2kalgb1 2kalie1,2kalie1,2kalnd1,2ke8gb1,2ke8gbk,2kmwie1,2kobgb2,2kobgbk,2kpwgb1,2kpwgbk 2krgwc3,2krgwc3,2ktbal1,2ktbcz1,2ktbhr1,2ktbme1,2ktbmk1,2ktbro1,2ktiit1,2lalgb1 2lalie1,2lalie1,2lalnd1,2le8gb1,2le8gbk,2lmwie1,2lobgb2,2lobgbk,2lpwgb1,2lpwgbk 2lrgwc3,2lrgwc3,2ltbal1,2ltbcz1,2ltbhr1,2ltbme1,2ltbmk1,2ltbro1,2ltiit1,2malgb1 2malie1,2malie1,2malnd1,2me8gb1,2me8gbk,2mmwie1,2mobgb2,2mobgbk,2mpwgb1,2mpwgbk 2mrgwc3,2mrgwc3,2mtbal1,2mtbcz1,2mtbhr1,2mtbme1,2mtbmk1,2mtbro1,2mtiit1,2nalgb1 2nalie1,2nalie1,2nalnd1,2ne8gb1,2ne8gbk,2nmwie1,2nobgb2,2nobgbk,2npwgb1,2npwgbk 2nrgwc3,2nrgwc3,2ntbal1,2ntbcz1,2ntbhr1,2ntbme1,2ntbmk1,2ntbro1,2ntiit1 *secro:* x7e0ae01bp10,x7e0ca00bp10,x7e0ce01bp10,x7e0ci00bp10,x7e0cm03bp10,x7e0cq00bp10,x7e0cx01bp10,x7e0fc05bp10,x7e0fe02bp10 x7e0fe02bp10,x7e0fh02bp10,x7e0fm02bp10,x7e0fr01bp10,x7e0gt00bp10,x7e0jz00bp10,x7e0ti04bp10,x7e0x103bp10,x7e0x400bp10  *ot-5045y*
  Code: *pids:* 2aalgb1,2apgit1,2arges3,2argesk,2argfr3,2argfrk,2argro3,2balgb1,2bpgit1,2brges3 2brgesk,2brgesk,2brgfr3,2brgfrk,2brgro3 *secro:* x7e0a800bp10,x7e0cf04bp10,x7e0cg04bp10,x7e0cj00bp10,x7e0cp00bp10,x7e0cr04bp10,x7e0po00bp10  *ot-6037k*
  Code: *pids:* 2aaleu0,2aaleu1,2baleu0,2baleu1,2caleu0,2caleu1,2daleu0,2daleu1,2ealeu1,2faleu1 2galeu1,2galeu1,2haleu1 *secro:* x3e0ha00ar20  *ot-9010x*
  Code: *pids:* 2aeafi1,2atmcv1,2atmst1,2beafi1,2btmcv1,2btmst1 *secro:* x1a0cj02bw00,x1a0es00bw00,x1a0ev00bw00  *ot-f210*
  Code: *pids:* 2alccn2,2clccn2 *secro:* x6a82mk0as00  *ot-v300*
  Code: *pids:* 2avdau1,2avdit1,2avdqa1,2bvdau1,2bvdit1,2bvdqa1 *secro:* x3drfa80bs00,x3drfd80bs00,x3drfq40bs00  *ot-v500*
  Code: *pids:* 2avdcz1,2avdde1,2avddek,2avdesk,2avdpt1,2avdza1,2bvdcz1,2bvdde1,2bvddek,2bvdesk 2bvdpt1,2bvdpt1,2bvdza1 *secro:* x8f9fb53bp00,x8f9lb51bp00,x8f9le30bp00,x8faff20bp00,x8fafk20bp00,x8fafm2abp00  *ot-vf1296*
  Code: *pids:* 2avdpc1 *secro:* x1c0n502bw00

----------

